# Hey Guys.



## Wilcox (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys, Im Smod over at AAF, admin at NTBM.

Im a techie and a graphic designer.

6 foot 5 guy. Im just here looking around at some forums heh. 

Nice big board you got going here.


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Wilcox* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## zok37 (May 13, 2011)

Hello Wilcox, welcome to the forum


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 14, 2011)

Welcome bro, Im a web Designer and Search Engine Marketing guy. lol wassup


----------



## vortex (May 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## OutWhey (May 15, 2011)

Wilcox said:


> Hey guys, Im Smod over at AAF, admin at NTBM.
> 
> Im a techie and a graphic designer.
> 
> ...


 Nice ot have you here bud! NTBM is a great place and love the products


----------



## Gena Marie (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## OJD (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Oitepal (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## MegaTron (May 17, 2011)

What up!!!


----------



## nickg923861 (May 17, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## mber (May 18, 2011)

Hello


----------



## CV3 (May 19, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## broke1naz (May 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## hotrodthelovegod (May 19, 2011)

what up?


----------



## tyzero89 (May 20, 2011)

welcome to the fourm


----------

